

Burglar targeting startups in San Francisco - qq66

He stole two laptops from us this morning in SOMA and looks to be part of a crime ring involved in other burglaries according to the police. Stay on the lookout and contact me (amal@getliveloop.com) if you recognize him from other burglaries. $2,500 reward for conclusive information.<p>His MO is to be extremely well dressed and knock on the door first, and pry the door open with a screwdriver before opening the latch with a metal card.<p>http://makeagif.com/i/jZ8Ibg
======
paulsutter
In the early days of Quantcast we had a couple robberies in our second SOMA
office. Fortunately most people had taken their laptops home but we lost a few
things.

The police were apologetic, said that even if we had proof and knew who it was
the DA wouldn't press charges (this was 5 years ago, different DA, but I doubt
the caseload has changed). The officer said to basically consider stuff in our
office to be as secure as stuff left visible in a car when parked.

We asked the officer how the robber got in. His eyes lit up, he finally felt
useful. He took a quick look around and in two minutes showed us how the
robber had gotten in. We fixed that, and never had another breakin.

A useful lesson in how the police can actually help.

------
avichal
Can you share any more details?

Where in SoMa your office is located? Rough intersection should be ok.

What time did the robberies happen?

What ethnicity is he?

~~~
qq66
8am Tuesday near South Park. Black male age 35-45. Burglaries were at 8am on
Tuesday morning.

